# Odd sized compression nut



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2019)

I recently replaced a faucet in a medical facility. The SS flex lines that were suppling the faucet are not made anymore. The angle stops appeared to be 1/2” compression but when I tried a 1/2” compression x 1/2 Fip supply it would only screw on the valve a couple of turns and would not seal. I tried a 1/2 compression nut and the same thing happened. It seems like the the thread count is different or maybe metric? The valve is American Standard. Hard to replace the valve because there are no isolation valves on the riser. Anyone ever experience this or have suggestions?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sometimes supply lines and valves are very specific to a manufacture for a faucet, im surprised an american standard is like that, I have run into it with foreign made faucets ..can you post model numbers of faucet? try the supply house to see if they have a conversion fitting to spin on the valve threads to get you to a standard american size..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Probably an ikea metric brand. And no I'm not kidding.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You'll have to find a shut-off valve and replace the stops.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> You'll have to find a shut-off valve and replace the stops.





He definitely should. Even if he can find lines that match why bother? So it can be a headache again later on when the lines are impossible to find? Just tell the owner you have no choice and must replace the stops.




.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for the advise. After doing a lot of searching, I found that the threads were American Standard but made specifically for this model angle stop which has been discontinued for many years. I will have to replace the stops but can not shut down the riser as it serves multiple occupied patient areas. I have a company scheduled to freeze the branch lines serving the labs and install ball valve above the ceiling


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advise. After doing a lot of searching, I found that the threads were American Standard but made specifically for this model angle stop which has been discontinued for many years. I will have to replace the stops but can not shut down the riser as it serves multiple occupied patient areas. I have a company scheduled to freeze the branch lines serving the labs and install ball valve above the ceiling





The quick overnite fix is to solder some 3/8" copper supply lines into the sockets. Heck, you could solder some extensions you cut real short and use a male by female compression stop.






.


----------

